# vieil iBook G3 recycler ?



## tierey (15 Novembre 2009)

Voilà j'ai un vieil iBook G3 qui fonctionne toujours. Bien sûr il est lent les connectiques sont instable mais il fonctionne. Est-ce  que je peux le recycler en disque dur externe, en lecteur vidéo, en machine à écrire, en lampe de salon...? Des idées ?
Merci


----------



## DarkMoineau (15 Novembre 2009)

Machine à écrire? Oui ça devrait suffire 

Mais les disques durs compatibles seront trop petit et pour la vidéo, on parle ici d'un vieil ordi, donc non.


----------



## tierey (19 Novembre 2009)

:mouais: dommage. Merci


----------



## pascalformac (19 Novembre 2009)

si c'est une palourde y a des fans  de ce collector
 voir les sujets (et t'as divers utilisations possibles, pareil si c'est un blanc dont en faire un serveur )


----------

